# Izzy helping in the garden



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Awww Izzy is so Adorable. They are lovely pictures


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww she's a beauty, her coat is gorg... and she's obviously very helpful lol. Looks like she belongs on a greetings card x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cara... Those are wonderful pics.... love the flower pot head  

Her coat is amazing .... so pale .. stunning...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Cara... Those are wonderful pics.... love the flower pot head
> 
> Her coat is amazing .... so pale .. stunning...


She is amazing but you wait until Eevee (hope that is correct sp) gets muddy!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures Cara. Izzy's such a pretty girl and her coat looks so well cared for - do you groom/trim yourself?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely pictures Cara. Izzy's such a pretty girl and her coat looks so well cared for - do you groom/trim yourself?


Hi Sue, I did scissor cut her myself until she was 9 months old then I started taking her to a professional groomer and she does a brilliant job based on the poodle teddy cut with some cockapoo details, love to Maisie xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

caradunne said:


> She is amazing but you wait until Eevee (hope that is correct sp) gets muddy!!!!


Funny you say that .... her walk in the rain today was interesting .... she was soooooo dirty ... we are used to Oakleys black coat which shows no dirty .... so our Eevee looked like a wet dirty puppy .. not a good look Eevee


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

So sweet, She looks so much like Ronnie my friends Cockapoo, he's into gardening but not the helpful kind!!!! last September I was looking after him and decided i would plant some spring bulbs......the more I planted he followed and dug them up! after the third lot to be removed I HAD to put him inside it was impossible, He loves to dig and it didn't take him long to teach Harley the art of good hole digging when they both get going on the same hole it's frantic, funny and they end up black with noses and feet covered in mud!
This is Ronnie, see he is so like Izzy......


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He does look like Izzy, where was he bred? xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous so proud to of bred her can i put pics on my website maybe do a cara and izzy page ???


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

As you will remember Janice Izzy had dreadful diarrhoea when I got home with her that went on for weeks and ended up stipping her gut. The vet was amazing and rarely charged me for the check ups. It took two months before she could eat dog food; consequently Izzy likes to forget the past and lives for the future - she doesn't want to be on your web site, but thanks for offering.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What super photos she looks to be in great condition and is beautifully groomed - a real credit to you Cara


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Any more plants potted Izzy


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

She looks very contented, and certainly is a credit to you. I particularly like the "cockapoo smile" in picture 3!

Maisie sends xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Izzy looks gorgeous!!! What a pretty girl!!

x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CARA! beautiful pictures of Izzy!!! such a doll she is!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I love her xx


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

hehehehehe...... I thought puppies were born not grown

She is so beautiful and helpful!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous little girl.she is beautiful!!!


----------

